# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Watercolor textures

## nopkin

Hey guys,

Since some of you liked how the water turned out in my latest map, I'm posting here a couple of the results of my playing with watercolors this weekend, in case anyone finds a use for them (maybe as a background, layered over other textures etc.). Feel free to alter them in any way.

 

Edit: Free for personal and commercial use, no attribution required.

----------


## XCali

Awesome! I really like the texture of it.  :Razz:

----------


## ThomasR

Thanks for sharing nopkin, they'll be put to use  :Smile:

----------


## BlackBirdy

Nice textures!

----------


## ScottDA

Lovely. A whole set of watercolor textures would be amazing and make beautiful maps...

----------


## vladi

That's amazing! Thank you for that! It looks really awesome, man!

----------


## Jaxilon

Ramah mentioned using one of these in the Feb 2019 Challenge and led me to here. These are gorgeous.

----------


## KMAlexander

Ooooo, yeah. I can find a use for these. Thanks!  :Very Happy:

----------

